# dye for squirrel tails



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I have a few gray and fox squirrel tails and want to tie a few crappie jigs this year. Does ayone know of what kind of permanent dyes to use to color them?​I want black, blue and purple colors.​I figure a standard L'Oreal permanent hair dye would work for black, but what about a bright blue and purple?​


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

Try a dye called Rit, The craft called Pat Catans has it. Read the box and see what it says.


----------



## Lil' Rob (Apr 11, 2004)

I seem to remember that RIT brand dye being sold at Giant Eagle or Tops...I believe in the household sections (brooms, mops, utensils, etc.).


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Kool-aid, the kind in the little packets. read this in fly fishing and tying journel. mix with half the water I think and will make a permenent die. all kinds of great colors (flavors) and about as cheap as it gets. I will try and find the article and post. S


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Ok could not find the issue with kool-aid dye technique but found the mix 1/2 cup water to one packet kool-aid drink mix. stir untill smooth. Google kool-aid dye. you find alot of yarn dying sites. S


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I have alway's used Rit Powder Dyes.
Boil it in water for a while and it will take.
It will hold the color for a long time.


----------

